# Need a Mossberg 500c 20ga trigger group assembly ASAP



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

workin in an old mossberg 500c 20ga and the trigger group broke right by the hammer, the plastic around where the pin keeps the hammer in place. is there any way to fix it or does anybody have on that they will sell and for how much?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I broke one on a 12 ga model 500 about 8 years ago, it was about $80 to replace it.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Call ahlmans gun shop they have over three millon part in stock. they are great there. 507 685 4243


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

crewhunting said:


> Call ahlmans gun shop they have over three millon part in stock. they are great there. 507 685 4243


Where ar they located do they do shipping and do they have a website?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

yes they ship parts all over the united state. They have a web site but it isnt great. The web site is ahlmans.com IF you called them today they could probly have your part by mid week if they have it in stock.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you i hope that this will help.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

DId they have anything?????


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

crewhunting said:


> DId they have anything?????


haven't had time to to go yet but i will tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

they have the part but this is a very old gun and it would have to be custom fit because they do not have the old style trigger assembly and they wanted $90 for it i think i can find it cheaper


----------



## zmopardude (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a Mossberg 500A trigger assembly with the Gold trigger taken off of a brand new 2010 Model 12ga. for sale. If anyone needs a new plastic trigger assembly with the gold trigger contact me at [email protected] and I will work out a resonable price for it. There is nothing wrong with this assembly I pulled it because the customer wanted to go with a alluminum setup. It should fit both the 12ga. as well as the 20ga. and work on the 500 as well as the 535 and 590 models. :thumb:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

64 54930A Trigger Housing Assembly, 20 Ga. $70.25 SOLD OUT

64A 348810A Trigger Guard Repair Kit, 20 Ga. $6.40

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Pro ... atid=11934

I dont know if this will help you or not. but you might give them a call.

good luck


----------

